# Diamond Dove sex?



## Nusdoggy (Sep 12, 2016)

I recently picked up a juvenile Diamond dove from a local guy. Just curious as to what the dove may be for sex? It is still a bit young to tell, but I want your guy's thoughts. 

The eye cere and breast:



















The wing shield:










Also, how many months old before it starts to get red cere? My guess for this one is a month and a half max since I can still see one or two baby yellow string on its head and tails. It still sqeaks too when I play a Diamond Dove cooing off youtube for it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please see this site for the information you are looking for:

Diamond Dove Info

Terry


----------



## Nusdoggy (Sep 12, 2016)

TAWhatley said:


> Please see this site for the information you are looking for:
> 
> Diamond Dove Info
> 
> Terry


Bird is too young to tell. Thanks.


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

i am pretty sure it is a female. male diamond doves tend to have bigger rings around the eyes. i could send a pic in comparison if you need it.


----------



## Nusdoggy (Sep 12, 2016)

cowcomrade said:


> i am pretty sure it is a female. male diamond doves tend to have bigger rings around the eyes. i could send a pic in comparison if you need it.


This one is probably 3 months at the time. But I believe it is a female as her ceres are alot more orange than before and still small. So she's about 6 months old now. How many months before the male gets puffy eye ceres? And yes, send some pics and how many months


----------



## cowcomrade (Nov 8, 2016)

Nusdoggy said:


> This one is probably 3 months at the time. But I believe it is a female as her ceres are alot more orange than before and still small. So she's about 6 months old now. How many months before the male gets puffy eye ceres? And yes, send some pics and how many months


 this is Pumpkin Head and he is 7 months right now. you seem to notice them get bigger at about 6 if it is a male.


----------



## Nusdoggy (Sep 12, 2016)

cowcomrade said:


> this is Pumpkin Head and he is 7 months right now. you seem to notice them get bigger at about 6 if it is a male.


Awesome! So mine is a female then. I can sorta tell by feeling the pelvic bone spacing she has. Cool. Thanks!


----------

